# Splitboard - Snowboard



## BKC (Apr 18, 2004)

Just got back from a weekend in Steamboat. Demo'ed/Rented a split board while I was there and was hoping to find a shop in town that does a splitboard rental/demo also. I have called about 10 shops today ... all gave the the 'huh? ... what's that' or 'no ... try ....' So seeing if any of you would have a local recommendation. Here are the shops I called:
REI, Bent Gate, Christy Sports, Sports Authority, Breeze, Max, CO Ski and Golf, The Board Room ... 

Thanks for any ideas.

Brian


----------



## gapers (Feb 14, 2004)

Just get one,you'll be glad you did. 

Try www.splitboard.com


----------



## Killclimbz (Nov 18, 2004)

Edgeworks demos Voile Splits.

If you are getting into it, definitely check out splitboard.com. Bentley works for Neversummer and make custom Neversummer splits. You may try to contact him to see if he has any demo's. I am pretty sure he has in the past.


----------



## raftus (Jul 20, 2005)

*Neptune*

Neptune Mountaineering in Boulder used to sell kits to convert regular boards into split boards - I don't know if they still do or if they rent or demo split boards - but they probably know if anyone does.


----------



## Killclimbz (Nov 18, 2004)

I don't believe Neptune's does rental boards anymore. At least last year they weren't. Seems that people would take them out then want to buy them.


----------



## BKC (Apr 18, 2004)

I contacted Edgeworks yesterday and they have the splitboards for $45 a day. Thanks for the suggestion. I am planning to go to Berthoud on Monday and hiking and riding the north side run .... anyone else planning to go up?


----------



## Killclimbz (Nov 18, 2004)

I'll be there Saturday, but alas, I do not have Monday off this year.


----------



## N. Wigston (Nov 5, 2003)

I know the BOC was renting splitboards. Since they are closed I don't know the situation. However, If Bader still has the rental board, he'd probably still rent it out. You can still call or email him using the old BOC contact information. I used it once last year and it worked great. can't remember the brand, but it seemed like a nice one.


----------



## kp_hyde (May 29, 2006)

I recomend getting one as well. In the mean time, try Mountain Wave in Breck. I have heard that they have a few available as rentals.


----------



## BKC (Apr 18, 2004)

Sweet. I'll give them a call as I am going to be up there this weekend. Thanks.


----------

